# Best Television to buy for around 40000? Help me out.



## soumya (Apr 10, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a HD TV. The price should be around 40000. Should I go for a 32 inch FULL HD LED? If so, which are the models? 

I have shortlisted some models from the websites. Are they new? Are the prices correct? 

Sony

KDL-32EX710 : EX710 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

KLV-32EX600 : EX600 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

KDL-32EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India

Samsung

Beauty that goes beyond skin deep - UA32C5000QM - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG

Any other recommendations?


----------

